# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #5: Across the threshold!

## Eddie

*Project Update #5: Across the threshold!*Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like

Shortly before midnight last night, we got the most amazing gift of the year - thanks to our Backers, we reached our campaign goal. It was a most amazing feeling, one we had the great good fortune to share with members of our Team.
Dear Backers, thank you for the confidence you've expressed in our project by pledging your support!
We're working on the next set of steps - the Stretch Goals. We'll publish them in the next two days.
In the mean time, every additional pledge, of any size, is very important - it means that our community is growing. So please continue to help us spread the word of the project. 
Thank you, Backers!
Sincerely, The 3DMonstr Team.

----------


## 3dm

That was a pretty special moment. We were sitting around the table at a Team member's house, when Susan asked me to check the campaign site. SO I did, and there it was - we were over the goal line

So there was a fair bit of dancing around the table. Everyone got into the act. Then I called some of the other Team members, and there was more yelling, shouting, and I'm told, dancing there as well.

Thank you to everyone who's helped us get here. Happy New Year, indeed!

----------

